# Siemens Micromaster auslesen



## tlow1981 (22 Februar 2005)

Hallo

Weiß nicht genau ob dieser Beitrag hier her gehört. 

Will mit einem Laptop, einen Siemens Umrichter (Micromaster 440) auslesen, Parameter usw.. Als Software habe ich DriveMonitor von Siemens und jetzt brauche ich noch ein Kabel zum verbinden der beiden Geräte über die Serielle Schnittstelle. Nur ich weiß nicht was für ein Kabel ich nehmen soll (vielleicht ja auch selber Basteln). Bin für jeden Tip dankbar. Gibt es sonst auch allternativ andere Software?


----------



## Ralle (22 Februar 2005)

Für den Micromaster brauchst du ein serielles Panel und ein Nullmodemkabel.


----------



## waro-msr (22 Februar 2005)

Yup ... so ist es!
Die Schnittstelle für den MM4 mußt du käuflich erwerben - Selbstbauerfahrung habe ich damit auch nicht.


----------



## tlow1981 (27 Februar 2005)

Danke für die Antworten, bin aber noch nicht viel Schlauer.
Gibt es irgendwo im Netz eine Seite wo ich mich darüber informieren kann welches Kabel genau, was ich am Umrichter einstellen muß usw. Das wäre mir ein große Hilfe.


----------



## waro-msr (28 Februar 2005)

http://support.automation.siemens.c...sview=4000003&viewLevel=6&wttree=cs&jumpto=79

dort findest du einen haufen informationen.


https://mall.automation.siemens.com...8463&mlfb=6SE6400-1PC00-0AA0&aktTab=4&lang=de

Da gibt es den PC-Verbindungssatz für den Micromaster.
Es besteht aus einer RS232-Schnittstelle, die anstatt des BOP aufgesetzt wird und einem Kabel (ich glaube Nullmodem)


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2005)

hallo, 

ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob du einen MM4 mit drivemonitor bearbeiten kannst. Drivemonitor ist MC, SC, VS gedacht.

suche bei siemens mal unter "Starter", das ist die eigendliche software für MMs

gruss
frank


----------

